# Orijen vs Royal Canin



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

I've been feeding my puppy Orijen pretty much since we brought him home (he started off on Eukanuba but we weaned him off that). At first he loved it but lately it's been very difficult getting him to eat it! We mix the dry kibble with a little bit of organic wet food to make it tastier but even that isn't working. Sam is pretty much eating 1/4 cup a day if were lucky and has already lost 2 lbs. Since he's 10 months old now, we've considered switching to another food. My vet recommended the Royal Canin Yorkshire Terrier food and he loved the sample package. However, I'm worried about the quality since I know Orijen is really good and I don't know much about Royal Canin. How do they compare and is it worth it to switch?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

www.dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> I've been feeding my puppy Orijen pretty much since we brought him home (he started off on Eukanuba but we weaned him off that). At first he loved it but lately it's been very difficult getting him to eat it! We mix the dry kibble with a little bit of organic wet food to make it tastier but even that isn't working. Sam is pretty much eating 1/4 cup a day if were lucky and has already lost 2 lbs. Since he's 10 months old now, we've considered switching to another food. My vet recommended the Royal Canin Yorkshire Terrier food and he loved the sample package. However, I'm worried about the quality since I know Orijen is really good and I don't know much about Royal Canin. How do they compare and is it worth it to switch?


there really is no comparison lol .Orijen without a doubt.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Odds are your dog is loving the fat coating the RC kibble, breed specific foods are a terrible marketing ploy imo. I would stick to the orijen or find another better quality food.
How much excersise does your dog get? Is there any appetite being worked up?


----------



## littlejohnsmom (Jan 4, 2010)

I love Orijen. I have been feeding it to my American Bulldog puppy all his life. There is no comparison to Royal Canin. Orijen...without a doubt!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

My girl came on Royal Canin when we first got her, and she did horribly on it. I would never put another dog on it. Once we started to try out new foods I noticed the difference in her coat, poos, energy level, etc. I don't like Royal Canin.

Sadly enough the food that she enjoys the most is Pedigree.(gag) Since she really likes everything that I introduce to her in the beginning, I am going to start rotating foods. Maybe this will work for you?

Right now we are on Blue Buffalo and are going to try Solid Gold, Pinnacle, and Halo in the future. I don't think that they'll ever stay on one food forever just because they get tired of it quickly.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

my dog is on the orijen regional red, and she loves it, but she also has a tendency to get bored after a while.

personally, i'd stick with orijen. they have multiple flavors so you can switch it up a bit. if the kibbles of the other flavors are too big(i assume you're feeding the small breed, or puppy formula?) try grinding them in to smaller pieces. 

if he wont have any of it, my dog really liked solid gold "wee bits". not as good as orijen IMO, but still a good food.


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

we just switched to Orijen too! Ocsi has always eaten red meat, so we are excited about the Regional Red they just introduced!

I mix olive oil and cottage cheese or yogurt in with the kibble. Our Yorkie was bored eating dry kibble (when we had him), he liked a little wet food mixed in too. Plus his tummy was so tiny I think it filled up easy.


----------



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

Why don't you try ACANA?

It is made by ChampioPetFoods(same company that makes Orijen) and there are many formulas your dog might like.
After Acana Adult we tried Acana Prairie Harvest(Grain-free) and my dog loves it.
Good Luck!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Between the RC and Orijen, I'd say Orijen for sure. No contest.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

As far as quality, there really is no comparison. I would try adding something to the Orijen, like meat babyfood (without onion), plain yogurt or cottage cheese. If that doesn't work then I would try another holistic food. I think as a last resort, Royal Canin would be fine, it's a mid grade food and could be a lot worse. The best food doesn't work if your dog doesn't eat it.


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> As far as quality, there really is no comparison. I would try adding something to the Orijen, like meat babyfood (without onion), plain yogurt or cottage cheese. If that doesn't work then I would try another holistic food. I think as a last resort, Royal Canin would be fine, it's a mid grade food and could be a lot worse. The best food doesn't work if your dog doesn't eat it.


yep, that's just what I said- yogurt or cottage cheese 
I found that cottage cheese makes Fallie have gas- but yogurt does not!


----------

